# PDA- Affection for each other



## flychick767 (Dec 22, 2006)

How much affection do you and your husband, boyfriend, significant other have and show for each other? My fiance' and I are very affectionate and don't mind if people know it. Last night at some friends, we were sitting together and he had his arm over my shoulder and his hand on my breast. I placed my hand on his which is my signal to him that I knew what he was doing, and appreciated his touch. I know that he likes to have me hold my hand to his when he is holding my breasts, so that he knows it is ok. And to be honest, I love it when he holds me like that. He was not overtly squeezing them or anything, but there was enough pressure to know that he was enjoying feeling them.

When we took a break, one of the other girls came up to me and said " it looks like he was getting a nice squeez". When I told her that I did not mind him holding me like that, she said that I should save it for the bedroom.

Was I totally in the wrong? Although I would like you input, I don't think it will cause me to change how and when we are affectinate togther. Personally, I don't mind seeing two people being affectionate. I think it is nice to see how people enjoy being and holding each other.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to agree with her that type of PDA is a little TMI...


----------



## unmuzzleme (Dec 22, 2006)

I think it is wonderful that you are so comfortable with each other. However, when you are in a social situation, I think it is sometimes important to consider the other people in the room. I don't have any statistics to back this up or anything, but I'm willing to bet that most people are either very distracted or highly uncomfortable when a couple is doing more than just holding hands. When you are with a gathering of friends, the idea is to interact with everyone in an enjoyable way, and when the focus of two people is so obviously on each other, it can make others feel excluded, or as if they are intruding...or it can sometimes make people feel resentful.

Certain types of physical contact are considered by many to be very personal and private.

I hope you are not offended! I just think that this is how most people feel about very overt displays of affection. I have never had a problem with couples nuzzling or holding hands, but I'll be honest: if a guy is cupping his girlfriend's breast in public...I would be very very uncomfortable with that. That seems to be crossing some sort of line in my mind.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 22, 2006)

I think there is a difference between holdings hands and holding your boobs. I honestly would find it weird if someone was doing that in a public place.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, while we both tend to be very openly affectionate, I do think there's a time and place for all things.


----------



## Maysie (Dec 22, 2006)

I think holding being affectionate is holding hands or hugging or kissing...anything more than that seems like it should be saved for alone time, but I guess everyone has their own definition of what is comfortable for them. In certain situations it would probably be good to keep it PG, like it probably wouldn't be a good idea to grab each other or make out at an office get together or some formal event.


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 22, 2006)

Daniel and I both like to be affectionate, but we also try to be considerate of everybody else around us too. I don't like it when other couples get all kissy face and all over each other infront of me, so I keep that in mind when I am with Daniel and we are in a public place. We still hug or hold hands, but as far as kissing and other things we usually keep that just between us. I would just say try to keep the other people in mind when you guys are out in public. I am not saying don't be affectionate, but just be aware of whether it is making others feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't be offended: Do you think it is OK if you father is squeezing your mom's breast, in front of others? Or how about Grandma goosing Grandpa at a social gathering?

If you are old enough to date someone, then you are old enough to understand that there is a time and place for everything.

Maybe you don't care that he touches your breasts in front of others, but others do care that he is touching your breast in front of them.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else. There's a time and place for everything. I have no problem with a quick squeeze in public when no one's really paying attention, but a just keeping a hand on your boob is kind of inappropriate IMO.

I realize that I wouldn't do it, if I didn't want to see someone else in front of me doing it.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

i have to agree with everyone! like lisa said, there's a time and place for everything...


----------



## han (Dec 24, 2006)

i agree with the others out of respect for others grabing each others private should be a private affair


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 24, 2006)

We keep it in moderation. i mean we hold hands, we give small kisses but we dont grop each other.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 24, 2006)

That's totally unappropriate behavior. He might as well have had his hand in your pants. There's a difference between what socially we consider sexual body parts, and non-sexual body parts. In public, affection/touch should be restricted to those non-sexual body parts, such as arms, face, whatever. But even then, it's not acceptable if you're all over eachother all the time. There are people around you and it makes most of us uncomfortable to see two people necking eachother like two horny teenagers.

Do you have no appreciation/sense of protection of your own intimity as a couple??


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 24, 2006)

When I first meet a girl I really like, it's hard sometimes to not show affection right off the bat.

But I like to keep it at a minimal, unless I've really been drinking haha. Hand holding and things like that seem ok in my book.


----------



## krazykid90 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm very uncomfortable with PDA. My last boyfriend felt the same way, but I felt he almost took it too far. He didn't even like cuddling in public. My current boyfriend likes to be hands on but understands that there are certain things that I don't want to do in public. A quick peck on the lips is as far as I'll go in a public area (and that's usually a kiss hello and goodbye, no more). I don't want to make my friends uncomfortable.


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree with everyone else... even if you are comfortable with it, I'd bet that at least some (if not most, judging by the replies to this thread) of the people you are with will be uncomfortable, and you should tone down the PDA for their sake -- it's just being polite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I personally would feel very uncomfortable if a couple I was with was touching each other in that way, and if hubby tried to do that to me, I'd swat his hand away in a hurry! (Of course hubby is even more conservative than me, so he'd never try!) I just don't feel that's something that should be done in public. I agree with missnadia that there is a difference between sexual and non-sexual body parts, and you should only touch sexual body parts in private!

As for us, we're fine with hugging, holding hands, and quick pecks, but that is it ... everything else is saved for when we are alone! You can certainly show a lot of affection without having to touch boobs and other sexual body parts!


----------

